# Endometriosis?



## veronicam (Jul 22, 2010)

Anybody have endometriosis that has caused fertility problems?


----------



## babygrey (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes.
I have endo. My ovaries are clear, but the resulting scarring and adhesions from endo around the area blocked my right tube.


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

A friend of mine and her sister both have it and have been unable to get pregnant because of it. They also have a sister in law that has it but she is currently pregnant.


----------



## fulloflove2 (Jul 28, 2010)

I have it. I didnt know I had it until 2 years ago. I dont know how long I had it. I have a 11 year old and then I had a baby in 2004 that died at birth. It took me 6 months to get pregnant with him. I started trying again in Jan 2005 and got pregnant in July 2006. But miscarried at 5 weeks. Jan 2008 they did a lap and found out I have endo. I have went thru 5 IUIs and over a year of fertility drugs with no luck. I went to the dr today and they said IVF. The problem is the money








My sister had endo and was never able to have any kids. Life is so unfair. I thank God for my 11 year old son everyday.


----------



## weezix (Feb 5, 2009)

i had endo. doc's said i might not be able to get pregnant....but i did...and miscarried 3 times before having my first baby. my kids are so close in age that i haven't had any problems since. weird.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I didn't find out I had it until after I had my youngest. It took us a year to get pregnant with him. I miscarried my first, got pregnant with my oldest unexpectedly and then had to work to get my second.


----------



## veronicam (Jul 22, 2010)

I found out I had it last year, and I am worried it will affect my fertility. I did have a laparoscopy to remove it, but I feel the pain coming back. I am getting ready to start hormonal injections that will basically send my body into menopause for 6 months, but it should get rid of the endometriosis for up to 5 years. The doc said the best time to concieve is right after the injections since my body will be clear of the endometriosis. Hopefully he is right....


----------



## Dimplez331 (Jul 10, 2011)

I am 34 years old and was told in February I have endometriosis after a surgery to remove 3 of 5 fibroids discovered during a fertility test. I am worried that I would never be able to have children, my doctor suggested IVF since my insurance covers it but my husband hates the idea. (talk about stuck between a rock and hard place







) I have been researching other treatments to help with the endometriosis that has caused me to have one tube remove and the other appears to be blocked as well but the doctor didnt see the need to remove the other tube yet. During my research I came across Endovan formally Fibrovan but I am skeptical of medicines purchased on the internet. Anyone tried Endovan and successfully achieved pregnancy???? HELP I am running out on options.....


----------



## Sol HEAth 1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Endometriosis affects the fertility of approximately 40% of women who have been diagnosed with the disease. For many of these women, they only find out they have endometriosis when the possible causes of their infertility is being investigated. Infertility can be one of the consequences of Endometriosis. Women are not only dealing with a debilitating disease but they are also in fear of not being able to have children. The most common problems identified by laparoscopy are endometriosis and scarring. Your doctor can also detect blockages or irregularities of the fallopian tubes and uterus.


----------



## nattery (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello Everyone!

I was diagnosed with Endo when I was about 17 or 18 (I'm 27 now). I was diagnosed after chronic pain and chronic problematic periods. I had two laps and was put on depo, and told that if it got worse I would have to go up to steroids (which of course I didn't want to do!) I was feeling particularly desperate and started doing my own research. I found this book: http://www.amazon.com/Endometriosis-Key-Healing-Through-Nutrition/dp/0007133103/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317532738&sr=1-1 which helped A LOT. I found following the diet guidelines caused a significant reduction in my symptoms. I also started to stay away from soy, processed meats, and cut back on my diary and meat products (basically in an attempt to avoid as much antibiotics, hormones etc in my food as possible). And of course, buying organic when I can. Being diagnosed with endo became a spiritual journey for me and there were a lot of spiritual, emotional and health elements that I underwent in my life. Though I do not want to make it out as though it is as simple as changing your diet, I am now hormone free, having regular periods and have not experienced any major endo symptoms in years. I do get the odd pang where it tends to pop up (my right ovary side) but often I take it as a sign to revaluate my diet, stress, exercise and being vigilante and making the necessary modifications has been enough to make the pain go away.

Now I know that endo can be described as a disease that can easily be masked. I have heard of women with minimal pain but high rates of endo and infertility, and I've heard of women who have a high rate of pain and uncomfortable symptoms while the endo remains minimal. I have not had a lap in years so I am not going to pretend I know for a fact that I am endo free or that it is not affecting my fertility (I will be ttc this spring so we shall see!). BUT what I can say for a fact is that changing my diet and exercise helped me dramatically! I never knew things like soy could cause such havoc on someone with endo, or that certain foods would reduce inflammation and pain. If you haven't looked into your diet and the connection to your endo symptoms already, I would highly recommend you give yourself the time to look into it  I know how painful and uncomfortable this disease can be.


----------



## wellss195358 (Dec 3, 2011)

I've had Depo-Lupron (the menopause shot) twice. they were given a year and a half apart. It never helped with my endometriosis but did help the ovarian cysts. After I got off the shot, they started coming back. I've had 5 laser laps because of the endo and cysts. My drs have been telling me to get pregnant since I was 17 because it was going to be harder as time went on. Needless to say, I'm 22, 3 months from 23 and we've decided to start TTC just after February when this Depo-Lupron wears off and I get my first period!


----------

